# FS: Marker 110 mm brakes



## o3jeff (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a pair of barely used 110mm brakes off the Marker Griffon binding(should fit other Marker models, please consult Marker for fit). $25 pick up or add shipping from 06489.

Bindings not included....


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

Surprisingly these haven't sold yet.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2012)

what are you going to do with the bindings if you have no brakes?  retaining straps?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> what are you going to do with the bindings if you have no brakes?  retaining straps?



Since I couldn't carve on a 110 width ski I had to go narrower so I changed the brakes too.

Will accept trades.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2012)

Will they fit on a 120mm width ski?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Will they fit on a 120mm width ski?



Yes, if you cut the brake piece where they bend downward so it doesn't hit the ski.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2012)

pictures?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Will accept trades.



i have 2 alpinezone stickers to trade


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> pictures?



Any specific poses you want them in? I will call a photographer to set up a photo shoot this evening.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i have 2 alpinezone stickers to trade



Which ones?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2012)

I've got half a 6 pack of ginger ale and a bag of M&Ms with all the green ones picked out that I can trade.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I've got half a 6 pack of ginger ale and a bag of M&Ms with all the green ones picked out that I can trade.



It's the large family size bag...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> It's the large family size bag...



How many do you figure are left in the bag?

Will you deliver/pick up?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Which ones?



1.5 inch rounds.  plus i'll throw in a pencil and 4 paper clips.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> 1.5 inch rounds.  plus i'll throw in a pencil and 4 paper clips.



Wood or mechanical pencil? Have the stickers been used?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Wood or mechanical pencil? Have the stickers been used?



wooden #2. yes. but i'll include a small piece of double-sided tape


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> wooden #2. yes. but i'll include a small piece of double-sided tape



You'll have to sweeten the deal, Bvibert has my attention


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 9, 2012)

Figure it out so I can bump my ski poles back to the top!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> How many do you figure are left in the bag?
> 
> Will you deliver/pick up?



I'd say there's around 40 ounces left.  I may have eaten a few of the red ones too... 







Maybe we could meet half way?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Figure it out so I can bump my ski poles back to the top!



Ok, I'll trade you them for the ski poles.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I'd say there's around 40 ounces left.  I may have eaten a few of the red ones too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very tempting. Are there any fresh baked goods laying around the house?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Ok, I'll trade you them for the ski poles.



Sure, your brakes + $80 and the poles are yours.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Very tempting. Are there any fresh baked goods laying around the house?



Not currently, but maybe the M&M's could be worked into an upcoming project?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> wooden #2. yes. but i'll include a small piece of double-sided tape





o3jeff said:


> You'll have to sweeten the deal, Bvibert has my attention



Are you out?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Are you out?



2 one hour lessons on carving turns with wide skis?  you provide the wide skis, snow, lift tickets and ride to the mountain. 

you might want to also provide a suitable teacher as i can't carve on any width ski.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2012)

Bump, still available!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 11, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> pictures?



Pics will be posted tomorrow, stay tuned!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 11, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Pics will be posted tomorrow, stay tuned!



throw in the bindings and i'll trade for 2 tix to Pats Peak


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm out, the ginger ale and M&M's have been consumed.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 13, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> throw in the bindings and i'll trade for 2 tix to Pats Peak



?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I'm out, the ginger ale and M&M's have been consumed.



Deals off! Will have to draw up a new one if you are still interested.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> throw in the bindings and i'll trade for 2 tix to Pats Peak





gmcunni said:


> ?



Can't, I put the bindings on my new carving skis.

I think Nick was going to Pats Peak yesterday, you could of sold him the tickets and then bought the brakes!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 13, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Can't, I put the bindings on my new carving skis.



remind me what new carving skis you got?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> remind me what new carving skis you got?



Dynastar Sultan 85's. I read on the internetz that the wider you go the easier it is to carve.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 13, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Dynastar Sultan 85's. I read on the internetz that the wider you go the easier it is to carve.



didn't you have an 88 not too long ago?

and yes, wider is better.  dan egan uses wide skis.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> didn't you have an 88 not too long ago?
> 
> and yes, wider is better.  dan egan uses wide skis.



Who? Went up from 77 and down from 110. Great ski so far, I almost feel like I can ski, or until planB posts the kids video where he probably captured some video of me skiing....


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 13, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Who? Went up from 77 and down from 110. Great ski so far, I almost feel like I can ski, or until planB posts the kids video where he probably captured some video of me skiing....



thought you had an elan 88 for some reason. my bad.

glad you are enjoying the dynastar.  i need to find a nice ~90 so i can improve my carving.  i wish i hit lotto so i could get a pair (or 3) of Kastle.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> thought you had an elan 88 for some reason. my bad.
> 
> glad you are enjoying the dynastar.  i need to find a nice ~90 so i can improve my carving.  i wish i hit lotto so i could get a pair (or 3) of Kastle.



I think Mr.evil has the 88's.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2012)

Lunch time bump!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 13, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I think Mr.evil has the 88's.



didn't he give up skiing?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> didn't he give up skiing?



Pretty sure they both did!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 13, 2012)

i miss marge, she was a funny poster here.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> didn't he give up skiing?



I think he's currently building up a ski bike.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i miss marge, she was a funny poster here.



Indeed


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 14, 2012)

Price drop $24.99


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 16, 2012)

Bump! These are still available.

Thank you for all the PM's and I think I've replied to them all.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 16, 2012)

pics?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> pics?



No, they are on my old phone. Will have to remember to take new ones later.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 19, 2012)

Bump!

gmcunni, are you still interested in these?


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 19, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I'm out, the ginger ale and M&M's have been consumed.



Have you gotten a fresh bag of M&M's? If so I think we should be able finalize a deal for these brakes.


----------

